# Flash sig



## Killermech (Nov 20, 2006)

This was my first time using flash and it took forever to figure out how to do this simple thing. But I finally made it and the results are in my sig  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





If you have played a decent amount of time, then im sure you will recognize one of my favorite tunes from ff3


----------



## imgod22222 (Dec 22, 2006)

Its good... I didn't know you could do that with flash. looks more ike something you would have done in photoshop.


----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 22, 2006)

I think he did the graphic in PhotoShop but the sound bit in Flash.
I think there's supposed to be sound...

- Sam


----------



## Mehdi (Dec 22, 2006)

dont hear a thing


----------



## Killermech (Dec 22, 2006)

I like how I actually get the first replies when the thing doesn't work


----------

